# A Whole Slew of Babies! Need Help with Colors!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have several litters at this time, I'd really like of someone could tell me the color of some of them.

Here is Mysti, the mom
















Here is TJ, the dad. I think I surprised him in one of these... What color is he? I know he's some sort of agouti, and carries chocolate and RY, but not blue.























Here are all the babies, and close ups of the mysteries. The two that look black are actually chocolate.





























The guy in the last two pictures has dark eyes.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just for fun, some other babies:

satin black tan X chocolate self


















black tan X chocolate self


















black tan X chocolate self


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not much good with colours i'm afraid, but i didn't want to read and run. Your babies are gorgeous! xx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

It looks like your mom is a/a c^ch/c^e and your dad is A/a c^ch/c which explains all your weird colors. (Mom looks banded and dad looks piebald).

I think your pups are the following:
the two "black/chocolate" ones are "sepia": a/a c^ch/c^ch s/s (piebald)
the one that looks like a light chocolate is probably a/a c^ch/c^e s/s
the agouti looking one is probably either A/a c^ch/c^ch s/s OR A/a c^ch/c^e s/s
the light yellowish one is a cream (but I can not tell if he or she is ticked or not so) either a/a c^e/c s/s OR A/a c^e/c s/s
And the last one is a BEW and is probably s/s W^bd/w (no clue on the colors)

Thats just my guesses.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually the little white one is PEW, the only pink eyed in the litter...

So is everyone in my mystery family b/b? Would the sepia ones be good to breed to other chocolates to darken the color?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what this one is as well? The mother is black self, the father looked just like her.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Your babies are absolutely amazing and ever so cute!!! I always get colours wrong but your little girl in the last photo is the same colour as my Trebor's tum (he's black but his tummy has come out that colour of your mousie!) Well done on such cuties!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love the marked babies, especially the light yellow one. That last photo looks blue to me, but mealy or maybe it's blue agouti. Blue agouti, in my experience, isn't as clearly blue as that. Just a thought.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

The last picture at the bottom is definitely some sort of agouti... I've been told that it could be chinchillated agouti or silver agouti, but the mother is a black self. She is an off color black, though. She has a dark hood of pure black, but the rest of her body is a sort of rusty-black-brown look. Maybe she was sepia in disguise? If I get a good picture showing the color distinction, I'll post it.

Meanwhile, updated pics!

I have two new litters, both born the same day, same tank. One is black merle X black merle, one is broken blue carrying chocolate X broken chocolate carrying blue, so I will be able to tell the babies apart once they get their fur in. One doe had 9, one had 10, but there are only 18 babies left, so I'm not sure who got eaten...

















Black self X unknown agouti
In this litter are three PEWs... I think. Sometimes I look at htem, and one seems a shade darker than the others. And sometimes I look, and I swear they're all PEWs. Does anyone else see this?

































Satin black tan X chocolate carrying pink eye









Black tan X chocolate self carrying pink eye
One of these babies has a tiny spot on its hip, that I took more pictures of. And in one of my black tan litters, one has a white spot in the middle of its belly, but I can never remember which litter...  

























Black tan carrying chocolate, pink eye X chocolate self carrying pink eye
I thinkg the lightest ones are champagne, what does everyone think? I took pictures in various lights and backgrounds to get an idea of their shade. NOT PEW!

































My mystery family, the result of various c-dilutes:


----------

